# issue w speakers



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello to all,

W our outside set-up of 55" TV, 4 speakers in the ceilings and Denon Receiver and IR universal remote [Sony DVD player too], have an issue. 

Whenever we use the system, the next time we turn it on, the back two ceiling speakers are a very, very low volume as compared to the front two. I called the guy that installed it, and he told me to take the Denon remote and go into mutli-stereo mode and click it aiming at the Denon receiver. That instantly fixes it, but then when we turn it on the next time [a week later], the same thing. The tv is a 55" LG flat screen, the same type as the prior Panasonic. Never had this issue w the original install.

Any ideas on how to get the speaker from defaulting back to very low volume? if you have any questions, pls let me know?

PS - built a nice cedar cover for the TV and all is well - :devil3:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Does the TV have a setting for either surround sound or stereo?

Maybe the TV needs programmed to be on surround sound.

Do you have an instruction manual for the audio component that you have to keep turning on?


ED


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Ed - Pls see below




de-nagorg said:


> Does the TV have a setting for either surround sound or stereo?
> 
> -I will check, but I did not install it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

A lot of modern sound equipment has a dynamic volume control and / or a volume leveling function. These can usually be set to to active or not. These features provide a level of safety to prevent sudden loud volume which might damage ears or speakers.


Refer to your manual on how to change the settings. If you don't have a manual or want an easy to search pdf version, go here: https://usa.denon.com/us/downloads/manuals-and-downloads


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you very much Colby...I shall research this and other. 

Whatever the solution, I shall post back and let you all know.

Thanks again, tstex


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Sounds like its defaulting into surround mode instead of stereo x2 (or multistereo as your receiver calls it) The setting duplicates stereo to the back speakers which isn't in the standard, but is desirable. 

Which model number of denon do you have? How is it connected to the TV? Optical? SPDIF/coaxial? RCA? 

The output of your TV will have to be set to surround for the receiver to recognize it. 

Only digital standards like optical or SPDIF will transport the information correctly for the receiver to decode it correctly. (there's an analog method of surround, but it's highly unlikely your TV will support it) 

Cheers!


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Super - when I get home this evening, I will post back w all - appreciate your follow-up - tstex


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

if your denon receiver is like mine if you push the wrong button on the remote to start it it will go back to original audyssey settings.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Car,

I leave my Denon on all the time as well as the Comcast receiver...Can you pls be more specific if I am not reading you correctly?

WE had a 55 inch Panasonic previously and it worked fine to where we never had this problem. It has only happened w the recent new install of the LG TV. We have a universal IR remote that does all, but, I use the Denon remote to change the modes on the receiver...thanks again


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

it happens if i use the quick select button on the remote (3 center button on mine) instead of the general functions button. if i accidently use the sat quick preset button all my volume levels goes back to audyssey settings which is not very good setting for me


----------

